# TSLA Stock Price Discussion - 2021 Q1



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Now that TSLA is hitting all-time highs again, seems like a good time to start a new thread for the new year.  


It hit 896 this morning.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Crazy times indeed!


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Why is it tanking today?

Tesla stock is sooooooooooo frustrating.

I wish Elon would shut is mouth and just sell his products.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> Why is it tanking today?


If you actually believe in the company, then you'll see this as a buying opportunity rather than being frustrated.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Exactly. The entire market is going down so it’s not related to some bad Elon tweet or anything. It’s definitely providing a good buy-in opportunity.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

garsh said:


> If you actually believe in the company, then you'll see this as a buying opportunity rather than being frustrated.


That's only true for those who aren't already "all-in"


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> That's only true for those who aren't already "all-in"


It's still a buying opportunity even if you don't buy.

The point is that you shouldn't let the stock price affect your view of the company. If you're going to go into panic mode every time TSLA goes on a several-day decrease in price, then you should save yourself the headache and sell.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

garsh said:


> It's still a buying opportunity even if you don't buy.
> 
> The point is that you shouldn't let the stock price affect your view of the company. If you're going to go into panic mode every time TSLA goes on a several-day decrease in price, then you should save yourself the headache and sell.


Just responding to Tesla the same way that new updates cause people to react.

I believe that's fair.

Don't worry.

I'm out.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

When TSLA is 100% of your portfolio a correction of 18% is worrisome. When it's less than 1%, much less so.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

FRC said:


> When TSLA is 100% of your portfolio a correction of 18% is worrisome. When it's less than 1%, much less so.


And that is exactly why *EVERY* investment advisor would say you should *NEVER* invest more than 5% of your investment portfolio in any one stock and some recommend limiting any single stock to 2-3%. Why on earth would anyone invest their entire portfolio in a single stock?


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Ken Voss said:


> And that is exactly why *EVERY* investment advisor would say you should *NEVER* invest more than 5% of your investment portfolio in any one stock and some recommend limiting any single stock to 2-3%. Why on earth would anyone invest their entire portfolio in a single stock?


I don't necessarily listen to investment advisors. Most of them wouldn't be investment advisors if they did well enough not to be one. That's a Bill Gates comment.

I like to listen to Rich folks about their investments and they disagree with investment advisors. I know Warren Buffett does.

I would rather listen to Michael Jordan about basketball rather than anyone who advises him about basketball. Same holds true for Tom Brady about being a quarterback or Elon Musk about building successful companies.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> I like to listen to Rich folks about their investments and they disagree with investment advisors. I know Warren Buffett does.


Then stop worrying about a few days of the stock price falling.
Warren Buffett doesn't care about one of his holdings going up or down over a few months or even years.

https://www.simplysafedividends.com...eces-of-investment-advice-from-warren-buffett
"If you aren't thinking about owning a stock for ten years, don't even think about owning it for ten minutes." - Warren Buffett
"Our favorite holding period is forever." - Warren Buffett
"The stock market is designed to transfer money from the active to the patient." - Warren Buffett



Garlan Garner said:


> I would rather listen to...* Elon Musk about building successful companies.*


If that were actually true, you wouldn't be wishing that Elon would "shut his mouth and just sell his products".

You seem to be all over the place - contradicting yourself from one statement to the next.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Pre-market at $680.

Again, Tesla was last seen at these levels.... two months ago, On Dec 29th.

So everybody has to decide - are you a day-trader who should sell before you "lose" any more of your gains? Or are you an investor for the long term, and don't allow stock price to dictate your approach to investing?

Tesla continues to develop EV technologies that are years ahead of competitors, continues to sell every car they can make even without advertising, and continues to expand both their product portfolio and production capacity. I see no reason to even _consider_ selling this stock until after

Giga Berlin is up and running
Giga Texas is up and running
Cybertruck is in full production
Semi is in full production.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I see no reason to even _consider_ selling this stock until after
> 
> Giga Berlin is up and running
> Giga Texas is up and running
> ...


The question is though, are these already priced in?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> The question is though, are these already priced in?


Stock price is dictated by little more than human psychology. If the company continues to grow and do well, then generally the stock price will continue to rise with it.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

garsh said:


> Then stop worrying about a few days of the stock price falling.
> Warren Buffett doesn't care about one of his holdings going up or down over a few months or even years.
> 
> https://www.simplysafedividends.com...eces-of-investment-advice-from-warren-buffett
> ...


You aren't listening.

Elon builds great companies. Period. Its a fact. Can't be denied.

He then opens his mouth or tweets and causes their value to go down at times. That's a fact. Can't be denied.

What is contradictory about that? Why is that all over the place?

Elon is a genius engineer by birth and his products are fabulous enough to start companies. He is the best dual engineer/physicist on the planet, but not so much in the CEO area. That's not all over the place.

Why does the Tesla board have to evaluate Elon's tweets? Its not about engineering. or physics.

Elon Musk's Mouth, and Tweets, Land Him in Trouble Again | WIRED
Was Elon's Tesla Twitter meltdown illegal? An investigation - The Verge

I see that we disagree. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

garsh said:


> Pre-market at $680.
> 
> Again, Tesla was last seen at these levels.... two months ago, On Dec 29th.
> 
> ...


Agreed, this is minimum 5 year hold and even then the master plan will still need years to come to light. This is a time to buy if you have the means


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I’m long as well tho these periodic roller coaster rides can hit ya in the guy quite a bit! These past few days have largely followed the rest of the market though so I wasn’t particularly worried and managed to snag a few more shares at a good price. My thinking would have been a lot different if the movement was on some news like ‘Elon decides to stop making cars immediately and shifts all production to making Ginzu knives’


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> He then opens his mouth or tweets and causes their value to go down at times. That's a fact. Can't be denied.


Not a fact at all. Their value has continued to go up despite (or perhaps even because of?) his tweets and quotes.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elon has been rather restrained in his tweets from when he got into trouble with the SEC IMHO. Sure he likes his memes, I'll give him that, they're harmless. The crypto thing? Whatever, I don't play in that field and has no impact on my Tesla position. If they want to get into Bitcoin as a payment method or an investment ($1.5B is peanuts given their $20B cash horde) that's OK too, as long as they won't risk the whole thing. Keep going with products and factories, that's what matters. The future is very bright


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Tesla CEO Elon Musk is reportedly under SEC investigation over Dogecoin tweets - Electrek


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow the stock is off it ATH...
https://www.google.com/finance/quot...UKEwjp--qA3aDvAhVmAZ0JHc1_ANQQ3ecFMAB6BAgDEBo


----------



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

I never invested in Tesla as a few of my buddies recommended back in 2014/15. He managed the only group of body shops that were certified to repair Teslas in the Sacramento region and had toured and had training at the factory in Freemont. We had a home just south of the factory in Los Gatos and instead of TSLA stock, we bought a Model S in March of 2015 as it was fast and got us into the car pool lanes even as a solo driver. If we had invested and an equal amount in TSLA, it would be worth almost $2M now, lol.

At the time, we were way out of balance on our portfolio in tech including Apple where my wife worked for almost 18 years so nobody feels sorry for us as AAPL went exponential. One of my CA buddies never sold his TSLA until the last few months and won't share the exact amount but I know he made millions as he had a few hudred thousand dollars worth 5+ years ago. He is retiring to Hawaii in a few months.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

MnLakeBum said:


> I never invested in Tesla as a few of my buddies recommended back in 2014/15. He managed the only group of body shops that were certified to repair Teslas in the Sacramento region and had toured and had training at the factory in Freemont. We had a home just south of the factory in Los Gatos and instead of TSLA stock, we bought a Model S in March of 2015 as it was fast and got us into the car pool lanes even as a solo driver. If we had invested and an equal amount in TSLA, it would be worth almost $2M now, lol.
> 
> At the time, we were way out of balance on our portfolio in tech including Apple where my wife worked for almost 18 years so nobody feels sorry for us as AAPL went exponential. One of my CA buddies never sold his TSLA until the last few months and won't share the exact amount but I know he made millions as he had a few hudred thousand dollars worth 5+ years ago. He is retiring to Hawaii in a few months.


$84k invested in Tesla in 2019 June = $1.7million today.

Way out of balance? What does that mean? Balance according to who?

All in Tesla - even today.


----------



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

Garlan Garner said:


> $84k invested in Tesla in 2019 June = $1.7million today.
> 
> Way out of balance? What does that mean? Balance according to who?
> 
> All in Tesla - even today.


Our Model S was over $100K in 2015 as we bought before Elon lowered the prices a few year ago. We had over half of our net worth in one stock which most wise(whatever that means) investors would consider way out of balance. It worked out as well for us but all the "experts" would certainly not recommend having more than half of your wealth invested in one stock for 15+ years, even if it was AAPL. Some would say we are lucky but my wife and I have had a lot of confidence in Apple as a company all those years(2000-2017) she was working there and still do now. I'm not sure I love Tesla stock so much at a P/E ratio of 1,000 but I don't blame others for believing in the company or stock.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

MnLakeBum said:


> Our Model S was over $100K in 2015 as we bought before Elon lowered the prices a few year ago. We had over half of our net worth in one stock which most wise(whatever that means) investors would consider way out of balance. It worked out as well for us but all the "experts" would certainly not recommend having more than half of your wealth invested in one stock for 15+ years, even if it was AAPL. Some would say we are lucky but my wife and I have had a lot of confidence in Apple as a company all those years(2000-2017) she was working there and still do now. I'm not sure I love Tesla stock so much at a P/E ratio of 1,000 but I don't blame others for believing in the company or stock.
> 
> View attachment 37785


How many investors were able to take advantage of over 1400% growth since 2019?

I did.

Maybe I can give them some advice.

TSLA is again on its way north.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> $84k invested in Tesla in 2019 June = $1.7million today.
> 
> Way out of balance? What does that mean? Balance according to who?
> 
> All in Tesla - even today.


That hurts. I've had some really nice returns on my TSLA investment, but if I had a crystal ball back then and new it would have gotten up to 900 (post split) this soon, I would have sunk so much more in. Tho I suppose we could all say that about lots of stocks thru history....


----------

